# Wood Wine Bottle Holder



## soltc (Apr 30, 2009)

I'd Like to turn a table-top wine cooler for a 1.5 Liter wine bottle.

This would be a hollowed cylinder approximately 5.25" wide and 10" high with 3/4" wall.

What wood would you recommend for this project?

I'm thinking Oak, Cedar, Redwood????


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

Oak isn't good with moisture as far as I can tell, (I worked as a sawyer on a Wood-Mizer mill at one time and you never forget the smell of sour oak),. Redwood and Cedar aren't very dense so would absorb a lot of the moisture, which could cause problems.

I think I would look at pecan, hickory, maple or another dense wood. Where are you and what is locally available to you that might work well?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Ditto what Dallas said. Redwood, cedar and oak would not be my first choices and would be on the bottom of my list. I would use a hard maple, cherry, pecan, hickory, etc. Any good dense wood would work. I would finish it with polmerized tung oil. It is water resistant and then you could just wipe up the moisture that would acquire inside.


----------

